# Broadband providers



## partnership (5 Jan 2012)

Am moving house next week. Currently with Vodafone for phone and broadband and am tied to them until April. When I rang about transferring they said I would be tied to them for another year and it could take about 10 days for the phone and another 15 for the boradband! Alternatively i can cancel and pay up over a 100 euro for the privelege. Some customer service. All I want is to transfer what I have and to continue paying until April.

Anyone any ideas? I may stay with them after April but don't want to be tied. Also don't want to be without broadbacn for that length of time.

What other good broadband providers are out there. Was on UPC and see i can get broadband with them so that may be an option but then I have to pay off vodafone!

Can understand why you are tied as you can change your electric and gas provider no problem


----------

